
GitHub: Transferring an issue to another repository - guessmyname
https://help.github.com/articles/transferring-an-issue-to-another-repository/
======
ocdtrekkie
This is really cool. I've seen a lot of third party tool use for issue
transfer, so I'm excited to see this.

One of the cases this doesn't address though, is I've seen third party tools
used to copy issues off an abandoned repo onto a fork. The admin-on-both-repos
requirement limits the use here. I feel like admin on the repo being read
shouldn't be required, it isn't making any changes to it.

